# Working With ZBrush 1



## خالد فيلافيو (24 مارس 2010)

العمل بين برنامج ZBrush و تصديرة artcam ولكم أن تتخيلوا النواتج الرائعة









لتحميل ملف ZBrush ZTL كأداة



رابط الجزء الأول على اليوتيوب
رابط الجزء االثانى على اليوتيوب


----------



## ابو بحـر (25 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



خالد فيلافيو قال:


> العمل بين برنامج zbrush و تصديرة artcam ولكم أن تتخيلوا النواتج الرائعة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم اخي خالد
عندي سؤال هل يفيد هذا البرنامج بتنفير الوجه 
إذا كان ممكن ترفع شي نسخة شغالة من البرنامج لاجربها انا بالنت لاحظت ان هذا البرنامج هو شبيه بالماكس على كل حال ممكن اجربه و شكرا لك


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (26 مارس 2010)

أخى ابو بحر البرنامج أكثر من رائع و إستخداماتة متعددة 
هنا ستجد نسخ التورنت و هى شغالة و مجربة
والرابط التالى لصفحة البرنامج بالويب
http://www.pixologic.com/home.php


----------



## ابو بحـر (26 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



خالد فيلافيو قال:


> أخى ابو بحر البرنامج أكثر من رائع و إستخداماتة متعددة
> هنا ستجد نسخ التورنت و هى شغالة و مجربة
> والرابط التالى لصفحة البرنامج بالويب
> http://www.pixologic.com/home.php


مشكور اخي خالد انا بالبيت النت عندي ديال آب غدا من مكتبي بنزل شي نسخة و بجربها و انا وجدت الكثير من الفيديوهات لتعليم هذا البرنامج و انا بدوري ادعوك لزيارة منتدى الجيمب العربي للتعرف على هذا البرنامج الرائع و المنافس المجاني للفوتوشوب فهو مفتوح المصدر يعني العمل علييه يكون بموافقة المبرمج تفضل 
http://www.gimp-arabic.com/forum/


----------

